# ANOTHER NOS straight bar tank by snydebike



## jkent (May 20, 2015)

Clean prewar liberty NOS tank in a hard to find color as well.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-PRE...440?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item51d15cee50


----------

